
Facebook removes ABC Four Corners footage of child detainee abuse - andrewstuart
http://www.theage.com.au/victoria/facebook-removes-abc-four-corners-footage-of-child-detainee-abuse-20160726-gqe0bz.html
======
J_Darnley
"Facebook is a private company. They can choose to remove anything they like.
You have no right to use their service." Blah, blah, blah.

